# New Hunter 368's siggies



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2007)

New siggies for Hunter 368.


----------



## Becca (Nov 16, 2007)

AWESOME! Wurger.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh.. Thank you very much.
I hope also Hunter 368 will enjoy them.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 16, 2007)

Very very nice I love to bright rising sun in back ground and his actual plane (including his correct tail number). Very nice, as always I am impressed with your work.


Thank you very much Wurger, its amazing.


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2007)

Wurger... you never cease to amaze me with your talents. Those are
all very good...... wonder which one Hunter will chose ??

Charles


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 16, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Wurger... you never cease to amaze me with your talents. Those are
> all very good...... wonder which one Hunter will chose ??
> 
> Charles



I have chosen.........see my post above yours.


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Very very nice I love to bright rising sun in back ground and his actual plane (including his correct tail number). Very nice, as always I am impressed with your work.
> 
> 
> Thank you very much Wurger, its amazing.



You are welcome.I'm glad you like them.


----------



## mkloby (Nov 16, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> I have chosen.........see my post above yours.



Very nice - that is the one I liked best too.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 16, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Very nice - that is the one I liked best too.



Yes I like to contrasting blue and red colors and I also like to bright red rising sun Imperial flag. I also like to real pic of his plane instead of a drawing only.

I thought the Japanese need a little air time here also. A lot of people have German, British and USA planes for sigs ........so I thought who would be better to have then the Japanese ace of aces, The Devil of Rabaul himself.

Now we need some Russian sig on the site. LOL


----------



## ccheese (Nov 16, 2007)

Hunter368 said:


> Yes I like to contrasting blue and red colors and I also like to bright red rising sun Imperial flag. I also like to real pic of his plane instead of a drawing only.



Now you need to get hold of Les and have him put it up for you !!

Charles


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 16, 2007)

ccheese said:


> Now you need to get hold of Les and have him put it up for you !!
> 
> Charles




What are you talking about "have him put it for you" ? What do you mean.


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

OK....here you are the new siggy. I hope you will like it and choose one of them.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 4, 2009)

All are very nice!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 4, 2009)

Bl**dy nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2009)

THX lads.


----------



## Hunter368 (May 4, 2009)

Great work Wojtek! I love them, now to choose between one of them hmmmmm.


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

Thank you ....


----------



## Gnomey (May 5, 2009)

Nice work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2009)

THX Gnomey.


----------

